# Typhoon pilot gets reprimanded in Libya shooting.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A typhoon pilot received a reprimand on his return from a sortie over libya.
He spotted two flying carpets complete with rear gunners.
He shot them down.







They were alied carpets.

dave p


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

(Chuckle)

Where's the groan smiley? :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Was this the one?


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Was this the one?


I hope not that's an F16!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope not that's an F16! 

Sorry, I'm not very good at plane identification - but I think we all know the type of plane chasing this carpet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that a little red focker in the background.

dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is that a little red focker in the background.

Dave - you really will have to start using the Spell Checker!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is that a little red focker in the background.
> 
> dave p


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Landyman.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Is that a little red focker in the background.
> 
> dave p


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Landyman.


----------

